# NAF EnerG, Red Cell or ProPell Plus?



## Sanolly (10 May 2011)

I want to give something to my cob to give him a bit more oomph. He's fit and at the moment a good weight but he is an extremely good doer so I don't want to change his feed. At the moment he is out during the day on good grass, then in at night with a haylage net, handful of nuts, handful of Baileys No 6 and 1/2 chaff to keep him quiet whilst others are fed.

I haven't used any of these before so just looking for opinions on which is best


----------



## Stinkbomb (10 May 2011)

I have used Propell plus in the past, didnt work for my horse. Ive also used the NAF EnerG paste, didnt work either!!

I think it depends on the individual horse as i know others who swear by both these products.


----------



## Persephone (10 May 2011)

I find that Red Cell and Propell have made a difference to my horse. Haven't tried the NAF one though.


----------



## chestnut cob (10 May 2011)

IME Redcell is the best - it's like horsey rocket fuel!  Propell Plus isn't so good and my horse doesn't like it whereas he'll gobble up RC.


----------



## WelshRuby (10 May 2011)

I've used EnerG to very good effect. (ping!!!)


----------



## competitiondiva (10 May 2011)

I've tried all three!! Naf EnerG my horse wouldn't eat, both propell and redcell she eats and have boosted her energy levels, so would recommend either of those two!


----------



## Cheiro1 (10 May 2011)

It isn't one of the above, but I thought I would say I used gwf tiger oats well for a similar situation. 
my welsh D just needed a bit more oopf without any sharpness/weight gain, and they have been fab. she only gets half a scoop (we started with a handful and built up) but they havent made her sharp at all, like a lot of things do, she just has a lot more forwardness


----------



## dominobrown (10 May 2011)

We use Redcell on the point horses and it deffo works. However my eventer mid-season was feeling a little flat so I put him on it... well um.... he had more energy!! Not very east to stay on his back though 
Ended up just feeding some oats on top of its normal feed instead!


----------



## vicksey (10 May 2011)

I have used red cell with my fit, good doer, cob who was lazy with great effect. It took about 6 weeks to see the difference but once it kicked it I couldnt beleive it. He was on it for about 8 months with baileys low cal and hi fi lite or good doer. Now on top spec balancer which is has been very effective for energy and no weight gain!

Im not sure you can feed red cell long term, but it definitley made a massive difference to my horses without weight gain!

Good Luck.


----------



## Sanolly (10 May 2011)

I have been looking at prices and the cheapest seems to be the ProPell so I will try that, he's a typical cob so not very forward and completely sane, even if he does spook it's generally easy to sit to and not much effort!

Next question - do you buy online or from a feed merchant? How long until I see some results? I will be away for 2 weeks as of next week, if I start him on it today will I see result by the time I get back? He will be doing a lot more this year as my TB won't be doing anything other than mock hunting this year.


----------



## sammylou93 (10 May 2011)

I found that red cell worked within a couple of days on my exracer. Had a ISH on NAF and it was rubbish. I know my vet recommends red cell for anything feeling a bit quite or low and I just bought it from my local tack shop.


----------



## ZippyZ (22 June 2011)

I have used Red Cell on one of my eventers and find that it really makes a difference to her energy levels at horse trials. Equine America make some xtra boost pastes which you can give on the day if you don't want to use a daily supplement.


----------



## OT Sports Horses (22 June 2011)

Ive used red cell and propell and they are both effective on my jumper, however he only has it if he's competing alot as it works like rocket fuel on him. I buy from local feed merchant for approx £12 (from memory - as it lasts ages)! I notice results within 24 hours.


----------



## FairyLights (22 June 2011)

I wouldnt use anything with iron in it. its somehow linked to EGS suceptability.


----------



## otter2 (22 June 2011)

I've used NAF EnerG and I thought it was really good. Gave me pretty quick results too. 

I recommended it to a few friends though and the general trend we found was in naturally more lazy horses it didn't have much effect but on horses that are at other times of the year normal to forward going energy wise it was brilliant.

My horse didn't like the taste very much though so I used to feed it with garlic and that seemed to work.


----------



## thatsmygirl (22 June 2011)

The guy who thought off red cell moved to work for equine America hence pro pell. Only real difference in them is pro pell has echinacea added


----------



## OT Sports Horses (22 June 2011)

thatsmygirl said:



			The guy who thought off red cell moved to work for equine America hence pro pell. Only real difference in them is pro pell has echinacea added
		
Click to expand...

i heard this too!


----------



## thatsmygirl (22 June 2011)

Yep my rep told me as a customer wanted to know the difference.


----------



## WoodfordFox (22 June 2011)

I used Red Cell for my v. lazy arab a few years ago. Worked effectively, but then I read the label and didn't even finish the bottle. Horses are vegetarian, so feeding mammalian / blood sourced products just seemed very wrong... Maybe they've changed ingrediants now, but I wouldn't touch it.

If you do want a quick, cheap iron hit, chuck an egg yolk in his tea a couple of times a week. Our horses do eat eggs naturally when the ducks / hens lay in the fields / stables so I don't feel it's so unnatural for them. Very rich source of biotic too - you should see my horses feet!

Oh and I also feed soaked oat - only about a mugful a day, but my tb's full of himself, just on that, hay and a balancer.


----------



## WoodfordFox (22 June 2011)

Ingredients. Biotin. My apologies.


----------



## rosie-ellie (22 June 2011)

Agree that it shouldnt be used long term because using any of them can overdose your horse with other vits and mins especially red cell if you read whats in it (it is very very good though).  Because i was dubious after being told that by my vet i tried Naf EnerG because it didnt have all the vits and mins like red cell but she didnt like the taste, I know red cell takes about 2 weeks to kick in but Naf EnerG only takes a few days so can be added 3-4 days before a copetition etc.  
I have a fit cob whose lacking a bit of ooomph so put a thread on here and was recommended Top Spec Turbo but i already bought a bag of energest 16 and have to say shes been on it for 2 weeks took her out today for a 3 hour ride and was still fresh as a dazy when i got back! WICKED......

SO to cut a long story short Naf EnerG she didnt like the taste but havent used it long enough to see if it works (but will do), red cell excellant, Propell havent used!


----------

